# can a tegu really respond to its name?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

Ive heard a lot of here say about whether or not a tegu can really respond to its name does anyone know for sure and can i get a link preferably a reasearch site or somthing of the sort thanks alot


----------



## TheTeguGurl (Jul 14, 2010)

Well i dont know about anyone esle. But i know mylnor response to his name..i just repeat it everytime i talk to him..


----------



## Pikey (Jul 14, 2010)

there is one out there some where I've read it, but i think Agama International says something about it too, Mine seem to be more like cats in that aspect Jonesy & Harley will some times but usually give me "dirty looks" as they walk away when i call their names.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

lol thats funny i cant wait till mine get here


----------



## TEGU_JAKE (Jul 14, 2010)

I can call my biggest one and he will come to me.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 14, 2010)

i wasnt able to get nero to respond to her name but i did get her to respond to certai taps on the floor.


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

@jake he comes to you with a combination of saying his name and tapping or just his name


----------



## Pikey (Jul 14, 2010)

Mr. Satan my li'l red comes when you tap the door of the cage, but you say his name and he does the bird head roll side stare


----------



## reptastic (Jul 14, 2010)

pyro would rush out of his hide when i tapped on the side of his enclosure


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2010)

ok so it sounds like tapping they respond too


----------



## txrepgirl (Jul 14, 2010)

Our Leonidas and Schatzi respond to their name but the others are just looking at me when I call them but then walk the other direction lol.


----------



## Toby_H (Jul 14, 2010)

I do not believe for one second that a Tegu will respond to it's name...


For those of you who suggest yours does... is it responding to "its name" or "your voice"...

In other words, if you called out something besides it's name in the same situation it apparently responds to it's name... will it respond the same? 

It makes complete sense that if a room is silent and motionless... then all of a sudden something moves and makes a noise... any half witted animal will look at the source of motion/noise. 


Having raised a Tegu for a couple of years, I completely agree these are very intelligent reptiles that have a ton of individual personality... but suggesting it can respond to it's name specifically is just taking things a bit too far...


Personally, I've learned a bit about my Tegus traits, habits and responses... and I will play on them to make it appear I am giving him simple instructions and he is following... but the reality is I know what he is likely going to do anyway and I tell him to do what he is going to do anyway...

It's a neat little "parlor trick" but in all reality this would reflect much more so that the Tegu has me trained more than I have it trained...


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jul 15, 2010)

My big Red didn't respond to his "name" exactly but when he was out walking/sleeping/hiding in the house somewhere, I would hiss and he would always hiss back so I could. track him down


----------

